# lednička / chladnička



## Riveritos

Hello,
I'd like to know what's the difference between _lednička _and _chladnička_, according to WR dictionary and Wikipedia, they are synonyms for refrigerator, but I was wondering if each word refers to a specific part of the fridge.
Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## bibax

IMO *chladnička* has no freezer (= mraznička, mrazák), so no ice is available. Chladnička has low consumption of energy, without the compressor it is silent, often used in the hotel rooms for cooling beverages. A special type of chladnička is vinotéka (wine-theke).

led = ice;
chlad = cold(ness), cool(ness);
mráz = freeze, frost;


----------



## jazyk

> IMO *chladnička* has no freezer (= mraznička, mrazák),


Riveritos, you may also hear more colloquial mražák.


----------



## qetu

I don't know about the rest but I've never used the word "chladnička" in my life. We always say "lednička" no matter what the device looks like or whether it's equipped with a freezer.


----------



## jazyk

> I don't know about the rest but I've never used the word "chladnička" in my life.


----------



## Enquiring Mind

There is, of course, the relatively recent contraption called a "wine cooler", "bottle cooler" or "beer cooler" which doesn't look much like a conventional fridge, usually has a glass door, doesn't have an ice compartment and possibly doesn't get to such a low temperature as a fridge. They are marketed as "chladnička na víno".


----------



## bibax

I should never say "lednička na víno". 

Chladnička is a useful word.


----------



## abeseda

"Chladnička" is used, when somebody wants to emphasize it is without freezer. So that is not so common.


----------



## werrr

The word *chladnička* was introduced into Standard Czech to replace the word *lednička* once the ice (_led_) was abondoned as medium of cooling, but it was never fully addopted by broad public which never cares about ethymology. Now it lives on its own regardless of the intended meaning. There may be strict difference in technical or legal usage but in common parlance there is no agreement on it*.*

(Compare with *zápalky* (_matches_) which were introduced to replace *sirky* once sulphur (_síra_) was not used anymore.)


----------

